# Impeccable Greece - you'll be amazed



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

*Impeccable Greece*

Few people who have visited Greece can confidently say they have met a more inspiring land, a land which shows beauty from every angle, a land which is known for its amazing coastline and stunning landscape. 

Fewer people can tell you that their stay in Greece was sub par considering the quality of the food, culture and hospitality on one of earth's most historic piece of land. 

Through these pictures I intend to take you through what is one of the most intriguing places to visit.

The first set is by Michael Skrzypczak, a great polish photographer who is a member of flickr. Here are his pictures from Santorini where many say is the closest place to heaven on earth. 



























































































More photo sets to follow in the coming weeks!​


----------



## wayhigh (Dec 8, 2007)

woooow Greece is so gorgeous


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

*Fantastic*...Greece is really unique...one of the best places on earth!!!


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Of course its unique! Its what makes it one of the most prestigious places to visit. 
Soon I shall post more photos!


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

Santorini....

I will see u some time in the future


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Land of the blue and white...


























































































​


----------



## Locust (Apr 29, 2005)

wow... 
Yes... I am amazed...

stunning picutres..... any picture looks like a timeless piece of art.. !!!!


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

*Greece is the best place on earth to wine and dine!*





































































































​


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Greece + Summer = Great Holidays

Awesome
country!


----------



## crazyeight (Dec 18, 2004)

Best country EVER! Eime eroteumenos mazi sou Hellas (hope I said that right)!


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Yes you did!
Have you been to Greece crazyeight? Where is your favourite place in Greece?


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

crazyeight said:


> Best country EVER! Eime eroteumenos mazi sou Hellas (hope I said that right)!


you did!:banana:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

:master:

Our Western civilization was not born there by chance.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

​


----------



## Olympios (Oct 13, 2007)

Can I help you Giorgo? 

Excellent job from the photographer, original size here


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

If god exists, she is Greek!
Otherwise why is the sky blue and white?










(she - because god is a girl  (if so))


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Great pic Olympios.
Rick, I agree with you 
And even if she is Italian, atleast the twelve Olympian gods were certainly Greeks!
(I say Italian because I love Italy).


----------



## ELLIN (Feb 19, 2007)

Let me help you a while...with the 
*Land of the blue and white*!!!!...just an add
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=562232


----------



## oswald123 (Sep 10, 2007)

wow, nice pictures, so beautiful.


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

Lefkada seems to have best beaches. But worst accessibility.


----------



## Bubble Eyes (Sep 24, 2008)

superb kay:


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

My ancesters (my mother's side) came from Greece ... not the islands but the mountains of northern Greece, in Epirus. More specifically the city of Ioannina. I visited Ioannina a number of years ago. Would love to see some current pictures ...


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Amazing pics!
You can't be afraid of heights and cliffs to visit Greece


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

TeKnO_Lx said:


> seems very nice and beautiful but i´ve hard from my family members who´ve been there recently, that in Summer it´s very crowded (especialy greek islands) and lots of trash in the streets? is it truth?


It is crowded with tourists in the summer months. Some people like it, the party atmosphere, others don't. 

As for trash, that is ridiculous. The streets are generally clean everywhere in Greece although it is no Copenhagen.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Santorini....is fantastic


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

*Lake Plastira*









http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/22204305.jpg









http://i624.photobucket.com/albums/tt322/wolverine79/HPIM1605.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/147/350240979_8a5ec363fe_o.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3565/3334290441_28b8f5780e_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3121/3120585914_5bb4a39b7b_o.jpg


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

*Meteora*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3101/2303443723_0e8bef8c18_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2669/4220380314_150cf064f7_o.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1178/1251136476_4a7fff0186_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2344/1712277881_f167556fb0_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3629/3343838991_9d6564690b_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2619/3956984490_8a9f779a04_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2173/2303444829_0863dc8fef_b.jpg


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

*Symi*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3407/3270920703_cef74f0c1e_o.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3510/3274286926_40418c76ae_o.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1148/1138456409_622b445b78_o.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3292/2778478759_6ec6826915_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2635/3769931414_7bc0b7edfc_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3510/4027549880_1fa504912f_b.jpg


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

*Corfu*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3475/3274629841_8e09b88d80_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1392/1335377355_9c2ee396e5_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3607/3665299449_03b3a70868_o.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/150/333931627_f3dfc2f063_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3429/3988611908_febc775a87_o.jpg


----------



## arnau_Vic (May 8, 2011)

wow


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Greece truly is beautiful.

It's strange to see a picture with snow there. I think of palm trees and warm beaches when I imagine Greece :lol:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

marvelus ,,,,


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Suddenly, where are all these older threads coming from? Great threads tho.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing thread, thanks for the bump.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Let's update it, with some great photos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Balos bay, Crete*

Balos by RD_Elsie, on Flickr

*Street in town of Samos, Samos island (Central Aegean reg.)*

Untitled by mathias shoots analogue, on Flickr

*Kampi panorama, Zakynthos island (Ionian islands)*

Kampi panorama (Zakynthos, Greece) by modulartechnix, on Flickr

*Town of Rhodes (old and new), Rhodes island (Dodecanese)*

Rhodes Greece 2004 by joelport, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

fantastic..


----------



## chrismartin02 (Feb 18, 2010)

Greece is my next holiday destination. The Aegean islands are so beautiful.


----------

